# Name change on passport for visa?



## NehaSS (Dec 2, 2011)

Hi,

I will be applying for my Spouse Visa in February. We just got married on the 19th of January  and stress time has started for me now! 

Anyway, I was wondering if I should change my surname on the passport and then apply for the visa? 
Would it be a problem if I did? Or is it not needed but maybe it would help me in the visa?

My address would not change I guess right?

Please do help me with what your thoughts on this are. 

Thank you!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

NehaSS said:


> Hi,
> 
> I will be applying for my Spouse Visa in February. We just got married on the 19th of January  and stress time has started for me now!
> 
> ...


There is no need to change your passport name (which usually means getting a new passport) unless it's expiring soon. Whether it's in your maiden or married name, it makes no difference to your chances of a visa.

Should you change your passport after getting your visa, you will have to carry both passports when travelling - your cancelled passport with currrent UK visa in it, and your valid passport.

Maybe the easiest thing to do is to get your visa issued in your present passport, and get a new passport in married name just before your two years in UK is up, and then get your indefinite leave to remain endorsement in your new passport.

Meanwhile, if you want to open a bank account in your new name, just show your passport and marriage certificate (if it's in English).


----------



## NehaSS (Dec 2, 2011)

Joppa said:


> There is no need to change your passport name (which usually means getting a new passport) unless it's expiring soon. Whether it's in your maiden or married name, it makes no difference to your chances of a visa.
> 
> Should you change your passport after getting your visa, you will have to carry both passports when travelling - your cancelled passport with currrent UK visa in it, and your valid passport.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the help Joppa. I will take your suggestion since my passport expires in 2017. Thanks a lot!


----------

